

Circl Launches Intelligent Promotions Platform for Offline Businesses - ssazesh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/09/local-business-marketing-startup-circl-ties-facebook-to-foot-traffic-courtesy-of-mobile-measurement-tools/

======
joelrunyon
Congrats to Soso + the team. Great to finally see this launch.

